
Op-Ed Columnist - Tear Down This Cyberwall - alexjmann
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/18/opinion/18kristof.html?_r=2
======
CodeMage
_One result was a free software called Freegate, small enough to carry on a
flash drive. It takes a surfer to an overseas server that changes I.P.
addresses every second or so, too quickly for a government to block it, and
then from there to a banned site._

There's something I'm missing here. It seems to me that any server that
changes its IP so frequently would:

1) Reveal reasonably quickly the full range of the IP pool from which it
chooses those addresses. Therefore, it would be simple to ban the whole IP
range.

2) Rely on dynamic DNS that has to be queried directly. Therefore, it would be
simple to ban access that DNS server.

I don't want to jump to conclusions, but if I'm not missing some crucial piece
of information, this would mean that this "hacktivist" tool is merely being
hyped by journalists who aren't tech-savvy.

------
ggchappell
This is interesting:

> If President Obama wants to support democratic movements on a shoestring, he
> should support an “Internet freedom initiative” pending in Congress.

I am trying to find out exactly what this thing is, but (a) there are too many
things out there called "internet freedom initiative", some dating back
several years, and (b) I cannot find any bill before either house of the U.S.
Congress with that title.

Can anyone point me toward exactly what he is referring to?

